# [SOLVED] Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:



## sami78 (Apr 14, 2008)

hii 

thanks for this great forum 

i had this error message when i tried to uninstall itunes and adobe reader 

i want to update these program but failed then i tried to uninstall and reinstall the new version but :4-thatsba no way to uninstall 

:4-dontkno

i see solution in win 2000 forum but i dont understand what the external HDD and i ask you if this solution work with vista home basic

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f8/error-1327-invalid-drive-g-197487.html

excuse me for mistake in grammer but english is my second languagh

please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:*

with adobe click on help and in the dropdown update
have you tried through programs in the device manager


----------



## sami78 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:*

thanks r quick replay 

but the problen not only with adobe 

please explain steps by steps what i must to do because i am not profisional


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:*

click on
start/control panel/programs and feutures
there you will find your installed programs list
highlight the one you wish to remove
then click on uninstall at the top
if you are having a number of problems in the run box type
sfc /scannow
and press enter
it will check the system files and if it finds anything wrong it will as you to put in the windows disk


----------



## sami78 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:*

thanks very much mr dai 

i changed my dvd drive name to g that solve the problem 

but i want to ask you anothed question 
i installed from long time speed toutch 330 thomson and i want to uninstall but give me message you dont have enough premission to do that contact you admin ( i have only me admin on my pc ) thanks very much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:*

with vista the actual admin is hidden an account with admin priviledges is not the same
http://www.realtime-vista.com/administration/2007/03/logon_as_local_admin.htm


----------

